# One shot or two



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

I will be opening my coffee shop/cafe in the next couple of weeks.

My latte cups are 340ml. Is a standard latte best served with just one shot or two or is it best to give the customers an option and just stick with one shot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@IAN9999 in a cup that size standard is 2 shots, but let them have one if they are lightweights or over 100 years old


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@IAN9999 - in my opinion, a 250ml of cold milk, when frothed, gives you approx 300ml of textured milk at approx 65D. For me, with a double shot, it's fine, for me at least. I don't think I'd be able to taste any coffee with a single shot.

flr reference, my "double" shot is 18g in, 36g out in approx 35s.

maybe consider smaller cups?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Bringing a thead from the dead....

Is the rule of thumb that under 10oz cup is a single and over a double?

So if people are starting up and want to keep it simple - use 8oz for singles and 12 for doubles?

Seems a lot of roasters nowadays (or so it seems) just want you to double every drink no matter cup size?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NewboyUK said:


> Bringing a thead from the dead....
> 
> Is the rule of thumb that under 10oz cup is a single and over a double?
> 
> ...


 OK, let's assume a single is ~9g of coffee (might be 7g, might be 12g, but let's aim for the middle ground), extract 20% of that into the cup, I wouldn't want it any weaker than 1.4%TDS in an American/Long black, so ~130ml of drink?

So unless anyone says that they specifically want a single in a 10z drink, I'd personally not put a single in anything bigger than a 5-5.5oz cup.


----------

